# Too Many Items?



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

Is it possible to have too many items in the cage? I have a cage about 8 square feet. It's the guinea habitat. He has his wheel and poop pan, food dish, a pvc pipe, a plastic igloo type thing with fleece to burrow in, a ball, a stuffed hedgie friend (he pulls him into his igloo to cuddle with), 3 medicine containers with buttons in them to roll around, a dish with smooth stones, a paper towel roll, a hot wheels car and his sleep igloo with fleece cuddler. I realize this is ALOT. He's got space to wander between and I sometimes hear all of the things being moved or touched but I also never see him playing so I don't know if it's cause he's blind and just bumping into things or actually enjoying them.....thoughts? Too much? A way to cut down?


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

It doesn't sound like there is too much, so long as there is room for him to run around/between items. My understanding is that because hedgehogs are prey animals, they don't feel comfortable in wide open spaces. So, the bigger the cage, the more items you need in it to help them feel comfortable enjoying the space. Hope this helps!


----------

